# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  انصراف از دانشگاه روزانه

## Mahdiz

سلام.من دانشجوی روزانه هستم و از همین هفته بعد ترم دو شروع میشه...الان من میخوام کنکور سال1400 رو شرکت کنم کی باید انصراف بدم ؟ اصلا باید انصراف بدم؟ خیلی استرس دارم لطفا اگه میتونید کمکم کنید

----------


## Mahdiz

هیچکی نیست؟! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Gladiolus

> سلام.من دانشجوی روزانه هستم و از همین هفته بعد ترم دو شروع میشه...الان من میخوام کنکور سال1400 رو شرکت کنم کی باید انصراف بدم ؟ اصلا باید انصراف بدم؟ خیلی استرس دارم لطفا اگه میتونید کمکم کنید


سلام 
اگر ورودی ۹۹ هستی از انتخاب رشته های روزانه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ محرومی 
و بله در کل برای شرکت در کنکور اگر دانشجوی روزانه باشید 
باید انصراف بدید

----------


## Mahdiz

> سلام 
> اگر ورودی ۹۹ هستی از انتخاب رشته های روزانه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ محرومی 
> و بله در کل برای شرکت در کنکور اگر دانشجوی روزانه باشید 
> باید انصراف بدید


آها ممنون. ورودی ۹۹ که هستم ولی از طریق سنجش رفع محرومیت کردم

----------


## Shah1n

> آها ممنون. ورودی ۹۹ که هستم ولی از طریق سنجش رفع محرومیت کردم


معمولا تا اواسط اسفند فرصت هست برای انصراف اما پیشنهاد بنده اینه که شما قبل از انتخاب واحد ترم دوم انصراف بدید و انتخاب واحد نکنید
البته تا حد امکان انصراف رو بندازید نزدیکه انتخاب واحد که چون آقا هستید اگر سال بعد نیمسال دوم قبول شدید مشکلی نداشته باشید
انتخاب واحد ترم دوم هم نکنید به هیچ وجه که بعدا اگر نتونستید مدارکتون رو انتقال بدید و مجبور شدید هزینه آزاد سازی مدارک بدید پول یک ترم اضافی پرداخت نکنید

----------


## Mahdiz

> معمولا تا اواسط اسفند فرصت هست برای انصراف اما پیشنهاد بنده اینه که شما قبل از انتخاب واحد ترم دوم انصراف بدید و انتخاب واحد نکنید
> البته تا حد امکان انصراف رو بندازید نزدیکه انتخاب واحد که چون آقا هستید اگر سال بعد نیمسال دوم قبول شدید مشکلی نداشته باشید
> انتخاب واحد ترم دوم هم نکنید به هیچ وجه که بعدا اگر نتونستید مدارکتون رو انتقال بدید و مجبور شدید هزینه آزاد سازی مدارک بدید پول یک ترم اضافی پرداخت نکنید


خیلی خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------

